

Is Microsoft the new GM? No, and yes - cubix
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/jontalton/2015039077_biztaltoncol15.html

======
michaelpinto
With PCs starting feeling like mainframes I'd say that Microsoft is the new
IBM — which is sort of fitting because like IBM they aren't centered in the
valley. It should be noted that this isn't a bad thing, just not an exciting
thing. And of course it's better to IBM than to be DEC (I wonder who that
honor will go to — perhaps that was Sun?).

------
nextparadigms
I hope that doesn't mean Microsoft will also need bailouts sometime in the
future to "save jobs".

